# How to install Windows 8 in a separate disk



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to dual boot from Windows 8 from my primary C: Drive. I just got me a 120 GB internal HD that I plan to use to install Windows 8 on it. What's the best route to get this done? I don't want to install over my primary disk and lose W7. Could I get some help on this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since win8 is upgrade, you cannot keep win7. It must be deleted once win8 is installed since it is justification for the cheap version of win8.


----------



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a separate HD for it. I don't want to use a partition but a totally different disk.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it makes no difference. once the upgrade is installed, no matter the disk, partition or whatever, win 7 must be remove per microsoft licensing.


----------



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you saying that I can't have 2 OS's in one computer because Microsoft would not allow it???


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not when you are using an upgrade disk. If it was a full retail version you can dual boot but at this time microsoft is not releasing a full retail version of win8.

from microsoft



> What about upgrading the software?
> The software covered by this agreement is an upgrade to your existing operating system software, so the upgrade replaces the original software that you are upgrading. You do not retain any rights to the original software after you have upgraded and you may not continue to use it or transfer it in any way. This agreement governs your rights to use the upgrade software and replaces the agreement for the software from which you upgraded. After you complete your upgrade, additional software will be required to playback or record certain types of media, including DVDs.


----------



## Designing5 (Jan 31, 2013)

But I thought that you could buy the installation disk. I'm personally interested in buying this one.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that is one of the grey areas with win8. oem (system builders) usage is not really clearly defined. win8 oem license is completely different from any previous oem licenses. system builders oem is only supposed to be for newly built computer. If you use it, do so at your own risk. If microsoft decides it is not a legal install it will not activate or months later it could be declared non genuine. you computer will get a genuine check every so often. 

fyi, it will ask what drive you want to install it on during installation.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Microsoft now allows the use of OEM System Builder versions of Windows 8 to be used for personal use (can be added on its own partition for a dual boot) under the terms of what is now called the "Personal Use License".

You can read all the details over at Microsoft's licensing webpages for that version --- Personal Use License

Here's the detail you'll be interested in:


> Use of OEM System Builder software for Windows 8 or Windows 8 Pro is subject to the following licensing terms:
> 
> System Builder product may be used:
> 
> ...


Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Gary is absolutely correct and most importantly. you don't have to be a System Builder, just a human.:smile:


----------

